# Ayam Cemani Chicks



## Blue Egger

I have researched this breed for quite some time in awe. I never thought I would own any. Just this past week I located a breeder only minutes from my home. This person purchased his breeding pair from a lady in Colorado who purchased them from Greenfire Farms. Unfortunately for her she had to sell them due to covenants in her subdivision.

To say they are a gorgeous pair would be an understatement. Here are 6 chicks that I purchased yesterday that are literally only days old. If anyone can assist me with sexing them I would be extremely grateful.

My uneducated guess is; 3 males & 3 females, or 1 male (#4) & the rest females.

Thank you,

Marty


----------



## seminole wind

Yes , beautiful chicks! Not all chicks can be wing sexed, but I don't know anything about the breed. Our go-to breed/sex person is NM who will answer within a day or two , or someone else who knows something about the breed. I can't wait to see them grow!


----------



## Blue Egger

Thank you seminolewind.


----------



## seminole wind

Look up if they can be wing sexed.


----------



## Nm156

I don't think they are wing sex-able.


----------



## Blue Egger

I checked online & could not find any information on wing sexing other than leghorns. According to the information, females develop wings earlier than males & have uneven feathers whereas the males feathers are even.

I also checked on another forum & so far the information I was given is to wait 6 to 8 wks. I may be able to establish some sort of ID if I keep accurate photo's/records. I think #4 has a fuller comb than the other 5. Even at this early stage which leads me to believe it is a male. As for the feathers, 3 have well established wing feathers which lead me to believe they might be female. 

If nothing else this will be a fun experiment to see if there are any early signs for sexing this breed.


----------



## Steinwand

Welcome! I've wanted to get some Ayam cemani but I've resisted the temptation due to there newness (and extreme price) lucky you!


----------



## Blue Egger

Thank you Steinwand. I feel very fortunate to have found these & trust me when I say there is no way I would have paid what some are asking. I located these only minutes from my home at what I believe was a fair price.


----------



## Maryellen

They are cute
But they cant be wing sexed. The ones that get the bigger combs in a few weeks will be males lol.

I have a cemani but she has red leakage on her comb . They are such a pretty breed .
Hopefully you get more females then males


----------



## Maryellen

Sometimes chicks that feather their tail feathers first are female, however that isnt always true


----------



## Maryellen

Which ones have thicker legs and feet, those are usually males


----------



## Blue Egger

Thank you Maryellen. I like your idea of feet as a clue. 

I am going to conduct an experiment based on a theory I have which is; this breeds male has one of the larges combs I have seen. Given its size there should be little doubt this trait should be exhibited in a male regardless of age. I hope I'm right...well see.


----------



## seminole wind

I think that's right. Males grow bigger combs faster.
ME, I didn't know you had one!


----------



## Blue Egger

seminolewind, I do not have a full grown Ayam roo! I did however see the father of my chicks & his first gen cockerels as well (my chicks are his 3rd gens). I have also looked at several online photos. Yes, their combs really stand out as a dominant trait.


----------



## Maryellen

Yes karen, i have a cute female, got her for $30 due to the red leakage in her comb and wattles. Got her last year. Ill get a pic of her to post


----------



## Maryellen

Here is Raisin, the ccl and lavender orp were sold to a friend of mine. I kept Raisin


----------



## Maryellen

A breeder would probably cull her due to her color. She lays a pretty opaque egg and is broody lol


----------



## seminole wind

She sure is pretty!


----------



## Maryellen

Thank you!


----------



## chickenqueen

They are beautiful!!!!How big do they get?I prefer the bigger breeds but never get tired of tinted eggs from the smaller EE's.


----------



## Maryellen

My hen is smaller then a standard hen, so she might not be correct. Her eggs are bantam size compared to my large hens


----------



## Blue Egger

Sexing Ayam Cemanis

Online research with regards to this topic is either difficult to find or nonexistent. Sexing of some breeds can be determined by examining wing feathers & I believe the sex of all breeds can be determined by examining genitalia. Although the later might be necessary for some, I find it invasive & a method I would rather avoid if a less invasive alternative exists.

My theory is that the sex of this breed can be determined solely on Comb Size regardless of age. I base this on the size & mass of the roos comb as compared to other breeds. Certainly there has to be recognizable differences to include very early stages of development.

My 6 chicks were born April 6th of this year. Today is their first week anniversary. Hopefully these photos will give everyone a sense of what their combs look like in person. Each one has been banned so I can keep accurate records throughout their development. The color of their band is indicated on the photo along with corresponding numbers. I will also include what I perceive to be male & female. Talk about going out on a limb.

Please offer your opinions & male or female pix.

Thank you!


----------



## Maryellen

Ive used this . Its not accurate in alot of breeds though


----------



## Steinwand

I'm resigned to waiting for a few weeks lol


----------



## Maryellen

Well.. how do they look now??


----------



## Blue Egger

I was correct on all but one. I have 3 males & 3 females. All 6 are beautiful. I'll try to take some pix tomorrow.

I also picked up another 6. 2 are 2 1/2 wks old & the other 4 are 5 days old.


----------



## Sylie

Maryellen said:


> Ive used this . Its not accurate in alot of breeds though
> View attachment 29408


I used this same graphic for my d'Uccle's and they followed the pictures to the letter. One pullet, one cockeral BUT! Genevieve has taken a gender reversal I think. Not only does she crow like a full blown rooster but her comb exploded overnight at 7 weeks and is looking more and more roo by the day. She went from tiny yellow comb to flaming red and double size overnight. It was so weird. She feathered out 4 or 5 days before Opal and showed all signs of being a pullet (except crowing at 2 weeks old...) until that comb thing happened. Now I'm just not sure anymore. *sigh* I guess except in sex links, you just really never know. (or in the case of Maryellen's one little black roo that has the giant comb right from the egg lol)


----------



## Blue Egger

Maryellen said:


> Well.. how do they look now??


The Cemanis are 8 weeks, 4 days old. After another inspection I have 4 he's & 2 she's. A lot tougher than I thought. However, the first two males were pretty obvious at just days old. The 3rd one did not show his gender til 4 weeks & the 4th hid his gender til the 7 week. I was correct on the pullets (lucky guess). Any way here's what they look like as of today...


----------



## Steinwand

Beautiful!! Where did you get them?


----------



## Maryellen

They are all gorgeous!!
Yeah some take longer to show they are male.


----------

